# PLS HELP-Bonded pair looking for home



## jennretz

PM me please


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

There are a lot of GR Rescues here in the US that bring in Goldens from Turkey. 

Adopt a Golden Atlanta is one of the largest groups that brings them in, they work with a local person to bring them to the States. 

http://www.adoptagoldenatlanta.com/


----------



## Peri29

Dear Carolina,

I know AGA and the lady who works with them . I'll send you a DM now. Thank you


----------



## littlehouse

Peri29, I'd love to take them. I have just finished fencing in an acre of my land, and I'd love to have these two sweethearts live with me. I don't have enough posts to PM you, so please send me a private message with your info, and I'll contact you.


----------



## Neeko13

I hope these sweet guys find a good home....


----------



## Peri29

Dear Littlehouse, I am sending a pm at the moment.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Question for you-if a Forum member is interested in adopting these two, will you be bringing them to the US for the Member?


----------



## Peri29

Dear Carolina,

If the time permits yes. The following months will be difficult for me because I need to travel between Europe & Turkey a lot and unfortunately two of my dogz will have ops again, and one is a difficult operation and it is the 3rd operation this year. The one who got her spleen removed, than the tumor on the mouth , now for the soft palate problem. If I cannot make it , they usually fly with a FV ( flight volunteer). A flight volunteer is a regular airlines customer or a friend who fly from Istanbul to US on a direct flight. A FV has permission to fly two dogs. The dogs do not need to be personal dogs. They can be of friends, of a rescue as long as they have all the necessary travel documents. Of course, it is also important where the applicant resides so that we may contact a local rescue to assist us for house visit.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I think working with one of the US GR Rescue Groups that brings in dogs from Turkey is your best option for these two dogs. There are several Groups that are part of the GRCA National Rescue Committee that do this with help of the GRCA.org. 

I also think you should let any member who may be interested in adopting these two, that you provide as much information about them as well as how you would get them to the US for the member. 

Personally I would be extremely hesitant to adopt a dog(s) from another Country from someone I didn't know. I would ONLY adopt a Turkey Dog from one of the approved GR Rescues on the National Rescue Committee Listing that have been bringing in Turkey Dogs for several years.

ETA: I've been a member here since 2009, as a Moderator, I feel obligated to caution members if they decide to contact you about adopting these two, they do so at their own risk.


----------



## Peri29

Dear Carolina, You are totally right. This is what you should do. Actually, if two goldens are in discussion, I would even prefer the adaptor travel to Turkey to pick them up which is also less costly. An adopter did from Boston. He flew to Turkey from US. Did you read my PM to you yesterday. Most of the rescues are taken by other volunteers and this means I shall shortcut them. If there are serious adopters, than I can contact a local US rescue to proceed further which is also to our advantage so that they can follow up the house visit, the regular visits for the rest of their lives.


----------



## Peri29

Dear Caroline, if you are working with one rescue who bring goldens from Turkey, than I would very much appreciate if you make us get into touch with them if ofcourse we do not shortcut any other türkish rescue / or volunteer. Kindly confirm me if you received my PM sent to your attention yesterday about AGA and why we cannot contact them . I do not want to shortcut any türkish volunteer .


----------



## OscarsDad

Is Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue aware of the status of these dogs?


----------



## Peri29

Dear Oscars Dad, they are getting dogs from Turkey no longer via ex-rescue / türkish&american .We stopped supplying this lady 3 years ago but what I heard is that also Yankee ceased working with her and now Yankee went back to the original system and they again go via AGA & Jasmine .Their facility is now divided between Egyptian & Turkish & American dogs at the moment . So , even we would go on the waiting list it would take at least 6 months to get in(


----------



## littlehouse

Peri29, I just responded to your PM!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Peri29 said:


> Dear Caroline, if you are working with one rescue who bring goldens from Turkey, than I would very much appreciate if you make us get into touch with them if ofcourse we do not shortcut any other türkish rescue / or volunteer. Kindly confirm me if you received my PM sent to your attention yesterday about AGA and why we cannot contact them . I do not want to shortcut any türkish volunteer .


There are several US GR Rescues who are part of the GRCA National Rescue Committe that are bringing in Goldens from Turkey. They work with a local contact person in Turkey. 

AGA is only one of the GR Rescues that brings them in, they have been doing this for several years.


----------



## Peri29

Those rescues are licenced to import but goldens are brought via AGA and distributed via AGA.


----------



## jennretz

changed mind


----------



## mylissyk

Peri29 said:


> Those rescues are licenced to import but goldens are brought via AGA and distributed via AGA.


That is not correct. There are several US Golden Retriever rescues that are shipping dogs from Turkey to the US. AGA is not the only one, and the other groups do not JUST get Turkey dogs from AGA.

If you still need help finding a rescue to ship these two dogs to, you really need to reach out to the other rescues in the US instead of insisting only one group is doing it. 

Turkey Dogs Golden Retriever Rescue From Istanbul
https://ragom.org/turkish-goldens
Golden Retrievers in Turkey
https://www.egrr.org/adoptfoster/turkey-dogs
https://www.jhgrr.com/
Tennessee Valley Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc | Home
https://scgrrescue.org/


----------



## Peri29

Hi Everyone!!! Sorry to come back that late. Was very very busy. Back to Istanbul. On top of it new gr s arrived( A little schedule changed and the bonded pair will go to the dog hotel end of February or March.
I hope you all had a wonderful Christmas and beginning of the year. Big golden hugs to Everyone!!!!


----------



## Barlosh

What a beautiful pair they are and I hope they find a 5* home very soon, bless them. 
I think you take on a risk when adopting any adult dog from any country and I would think adopters are well aware of that - after all the dogs have probably had an unsettled time and need time and patience to adjust to their totally different and new lives. If I didn't have five dogs I'd love to consider this pair.


----------



## Peri29

Barlosh said:


> What a beautiful pair they are and I hope they find a 5* home very soon, bless them.
> I think you take on a risk when adopting any adult dog from any country and I would think adopters are well aware of that - after all the dogs have probably had an unsettled time and need time and patience to adjust to their totally different and new lives. If I didn't have five dogs I'd love to consider this pair.


Dear Barlosh,thank you soooo much for your kind message.If they are adopted abroad,we of course arrange the adoption process & house visit with a rescue.Yesss,they are sooo beautiful and also of such tender personality.Really sweet heart they are.
And for those who wrote above the rescue names.Yes,they have all licences and import GRS to US.One thing you do not know that they are all EXPORTED by the same rescue group in Turkey.They are distributed than among different rescues in US.They are a group of 4-5 Turkish lady (one of them residing in US).They rescue hundreds of GRs.They don't have sooo long waiting list for the goldens to fly to US.They till now rescued at least 2000 goldens and they have each month dozens each month that they still cannot fly to US.We trying to contact these rescues separately will not be from our behalf.My friend did one .And guess what again they were importing GRs via the Turkish lady and we made sure that our intention was not shortcut those groups.They are not only rescuing GRs but every breed in Turkey and we have much respect for them.Our only chance would be finding a family abroad who is willing to adopt them both and let handle the house visit,adoption process,post-adoption status with the family by a nearby GR or Retriever rescue .


----------

